# Reading > Who Said That? >  Life

## Kato59

Who was the originator of the quote "Life was not meant to be easy"
well before Malcom Fraser quoted it.circa 1975.

----------


## antiquary

I wouldn't dare claim that this is the origin, but in his _Back to Methuselah_ (1921) George Bernard Shaw said


> Life is not meant to be easy, my child; but take courage: it can be delightful.

----------

